# Equafleece



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I took Miss Lilly to the park today and she happily played with a couple of dogs for about an hour. They were chasing each other, rolling around and digging. All great fun.

Come home time though I wasn't entirely sure I had the right dog at the end of the leash... She wasn't blue roan anymore or anywhere. Just mud coloured from top to toe. I didn't have a camera with me sadly and once in the bath I really just wanted to get the job done, so no pics I'm afraid... Luckily, I did bring the right one home with me tho'.

Today has been worse than any other day recently and I've finally had enough of plonking her in the bath for a full wash. Added to that, she won't let me blow dry her (we're working on that one ) and so she takes about three hours to dry off and even then her ears are still damp. Although she loves her fleece blankets, they simply don't soak up the moisture and she refuses to lie on or be covered with a towel.

So its equafleece dog suit time despite the fact that she's only seven months old and probably has a bit of growing to do yet. She's amazing at finding money when we are out (everything from 5p pieces to 1 pound coins so far although I usually have to pull them out of her mouth) so I figure she's been saving up for one of these anyway 

She currently measures 20" from chest to base of tail. I haven't bothered with the other chest / girth measurements (should I?).

I figure I should probably go up to a size 22" and not worry about it all being a bit baggy at the moment. Am I right?

Also the colour: I can't make my mind up between cobalt blue, red or mulberry. What do you guys think?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would take all the measurements just to be sure. We've just ordered lola a new one, we went for 22 slim in Mulberry. Lola measures 20 inches too, her 18/20 still fitted perfectly on body but I just wanted a wee bit more length on back as I like it going right over base of tail. Nina is now in Lola's old Fuscia 18/20 which is quite baggy on her but good length, I would like it a bit tighter so might have to get it taken in. Nina's size before was 16, which fit well on body but too short on back  it's now with Ruby (Tinman). 

The Mulberry is gorgeous and I reordered it because it is gorgeous but in hindsight, the Fuscia is great because it's bright. It really makes Nina stand out and I can see her when it's darker or at a distance, very clearly. I probably should have got a new Fuscia!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot and Kiki have 18-20, although when I order new I'll go up to 22. I bought Kiki's original one when she was about 7 months and it is still in use. It was a bit big to begin with, but no problem in fact I think a nice comfortable introduction to wearing a suit.
I have one neon pink one which is fabulous for night walks... My fav is the forest green. Very town and country. I also have red and purple.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm, so is tighter better? I thought maybe the tighter the fleece sits the more likely she is to get mats? Or is it the other way around? Miss Lill's is quite a chunky little thing in terms of her frame and has a fair amount of fur on her... skinny little neck tho' like all the others seem to have...

So I've just taken the other measurements (neck = 11 inches , chest is 20 inches and girth is 16 inches). Is that close to Lola?

I thought red because of visibility too and although fuscia is nice, its just a bit too bright and Ta-da for me! I really like the mulberry but am a little worried that I won't see her in low light if the rest of her is covered in mud like she was today...

Oh, decisions...


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Marzi it sounds like you collect them


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Lilly said:


> Marzi it sounds like you collect them


I do  I got the first one for my JRT about 7 years ago. I think they are fabulous. I'm out so much with the dogs they need 2 each on persistently wet mucky days, other coats just don't keep them as clean or as dry. Worth every penny. Kiki's original ones are both the old shorter leg style... I'd like to replace with longer leg ones...


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the same dilemma! Had made my mind up and was getting Mulberry but also started thinking might be too dark. Now thinking Cobalt Blue. Decisions, decisions! Love the pink too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss Lilly said:


> Hmmm, so is tighter better? I thought maybe the tighter the fleece sits the more likely she is to get mats? Or is it the other way around? Miss Lill's is quite a chunky little thing in terms of her frame and has a fair amount of fur on her... skinny little neck tho' like all the others seem to have...
> 
> So I've just taken the other measurements (neck = 11 inches , chest is 20 inches and girth is 16 inches). Is that close to Lola?
> 
> ...


If her chest is 20 and her length is 20, I would probably go for 22. I wish they did a 20 but they don't, just 18/20 which is more like 19. Lola really needs 20 which is why I went for 22 slim (phoned for some advice - they are lovely at Equafleece!), in the hope for a snug fit. I think snug is better, less friction for mats. Lola is actually 19.5 long, 18 chest and 14 waist/tummy area. She's only 9-9.5 kg too, so long back but quite small.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

For the record, I hate pink, I really do but colour goes out the window really when it comes to safety and I really really love the Fuscia for its brightness. It has been really great on our walks and at the beach at the weekend. Kind of regretting ordering the mulberry (even though I love the colour) as Lola is dark and it will not be contrasting to her coat in any way. Ah well, will use her reflective harness at night.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Excellent! Thank you! The friction = matt thing makes good sense...

We are going for a 22 in red ... or cobalt blue... or both? Still quite bright but not fuscia...

Actually, I'll maybe just sleep on it and decide tomorrow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Red will suit her!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has the fushia, because of the "Ta Da" factor (I love this term but I really wish we'd gone brighter. I'm going for yellow next I think. I'll reframe it to Ta DA I've got a mummy who cares more about my visibility than about fashion.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

it's now with Ruby (Tinman). 

Can't wait for later - ruby will be out in the equafleece for the first time - were off to our towns local Christmas market...... They better have mulled wine on offer!! X


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

The suspense is over: Miss Lilly will henceforth be wearing cobalt blue - but only because they were out of red and there's at least a weeks wait (maybe longer if the fabric is held up at customs) plus 4-5 days stitching time before they could have even sent it out, and then there's the Christmas post and possible delays....

Cobalt blue will have to do for now, but I do take the point about high vis and, if the size and everything is ok, then I'll no doubt end up like Marzi with a whole collection of them.

We live in a large city and the furthest we are able to go is the local parks and commons at the moment. But definitely high vis if and when we go further afield next year.

Thanks everyone for your help and advice


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We should start a "poos in equa fleeces" thread - and post all our pictures, and then Contact equafleece to inform them of the fantastic marketing job we are doing for them!!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

From what the lady on the phone was saying, there are only six of them in the company and this year things have gone mad busy for them - so much so that she said she thought they need to employ more staff in order to keep on top of all the orders...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The ladies on the phone are lovely


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Tinman said:


> We should start a "poos in equa fleeces" thread - and post all our pictures, and then Contact equafleece to inform them of the fantastic marketing job we are doing for them!!



Well, here's Max (4 months, 6.7kg, size 18-20). He got thoroughly adored on the school run in it this morning.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Zoay said:


> Well, here's Max (4 months, 6.7kg, size 18-20). He got thoroughly adored on the school run in it this morning.


Oh wow what a cutie & how Christmassy does he look in his red equafleece x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Lola and Nina at the beginning of this year...*

Notice Nina's chewbacca face, this is before I started grooing them 

Lola has a lovely fluffy bum though, my fav bum!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a fabulous photo, no wonder he was thoroughly adored!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Obviously I could fill a thread on my own about Equafleece :0

Some pics from the past... Mac the Jac is wearing Puff's orginal fleece (when she got old and stiff she found it uncomfortable to get into her jumper, so we got her a coat and Mac had her jumper... Kiki still wears her bright pink dog suit, I think she was 6 months in that pic - now it is skin tight  and Dot's tankini was passed on to Summer.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And a few more to ensure the whole range is represented


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh wow! That's a lot of cute dogs and a lot of equafleeces! I'm quite excited now to see what Miss Lill's makes of hers and how clean it will hopefully keep her. Thanks all for posting!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi! All your photos are amazeballs! 

But!....... Dot in that last one! Priceless!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Kiki's hippy chick picture is my all time fave! Everyone alway comments on jasper's fleece we we go out. I have tried all sorts if coats but none keep him as dry and comfortable. The Equafleece is like a second skin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos 

Molly just has the tankie version


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd the full length ones reduce the muddy leg factor by a lot, you should get at least one to try for mud loving Molly.

I finally got boots for Rufus so he'll be fully snowsuited from collar down this winter. I'm trying to decide on a good way to attach the boots to his fleece so we won't lose them. The boots are a bugger to put on, worse than wrestling a two year old boy into a snowsuit.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gah - we need Rufus snowsuited photos!!

I did buy Molly an all in one waterproof suit last year 










.... but whilst she mostly has no issues with them at all at the moment I am very aware that she does have pretty bad issues with her back legs and it took a lot of building up to get her to build the muscle she now has and use her legs as well as she currently does. She could run in the suit but I was concerned she was not using her back legs evenly at times so for now the potential of a problem outweighs the good and clean.

This is very personal to us and Molls issues though and certainly not something to apply to others


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> 2nd the full length ones reduce the muddy leg factor by a lot, you should get at least one to try for mud loving Molly.
> 
> I finally got boots for Rufus so he'll be fully snowsuited from collar down this winter. I'm trying to decide on a good way to attach the boots to his fleece so we won't lose them. The boots are a bugger to put on, worse than wrestling a two year old boy into a snowsuit.


Let me know if you come up with a way of attaching the boots. I finally got Maggie to accept wearing them but they fell off as soon as we got to the end of our lane-way.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking buttons on the fleece legs and loops on the boots? Rufus keeps his on it's just that in the deep snow it'll be so easy to lose one and they cost a small fortune. For anyone who thinks I am nuts we do a lot of snowshoeing here and Rufus has come home looking like an abonimable snowman.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I was thinking buttons on the fleece legs and loops on the boots? Rufus keeps his on it's just that in the deep snow it'll be so easy to lose one and they cost a small fortune. For anyone who thinks I am nuts we do a lot of snowshoeing here and Rufus has come home looking like an abonimable snowman.


Yeah, that should work or maybe snaps.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another stunning looking poo in an equafleece! Beautiful!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Sooo cute bless her she will be nice and warm xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh she looks scrummy in blue 
And just in time for the awful weather heading our way.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha Ha! Well done, now you've joined the 'happy mud-free puppy owners club' and Miss Lilly has sided with the other 'unimpressed equafleeced pups'


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Suits her well! Your life will be so much better on the crappy days!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

here is Dudley earlier this year in his, scruffy boy - you can just see on the edges the colour change, must remember to take a picture of him after i've taken it off sometime. This is the slightly shorter legged version!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh and Miss Lily looks scrumptious in hers!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> here is Dudley earlier this year in his, scruffy boy - you can just see on the edges the colour change, must remember to take a picture of him after i've taken it off sometime. This is the slightly shorter legged version!
> 
> 
> View attachment 75194
> ...


Ooooooh Dudley! He's so regal and handsome


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Perfect color choice. She looks lovely and warm.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Miss Lily looks great in her Equafleece. Molly has the same one got it for her last year. She had started off with the Mulberry but that one went to Miss Cricket as we opted for the longer leg look


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

spotty legs


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Miss Lily looks great in her Equafleece. Molly has the same one got it for her last year. She had started off with the Mulberry but that one went to Miss Cricket as we opted for the longer leg look


Yeay, we have missed Miss Molly - wheres ya been?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I live Molly's extra long lashes flicking out in pic one, and her fluffy head in pic 2 - Ruby's head is like that at the moment.  & her lovely spotty legs in pic 3
Ps nice to see you  x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Molly's back! Hurray!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee and Molly. Where've you been??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee and Molly. Where've you been??


.... They have been to London
To visit the queen!! 
(Anyone please feel free to add the next line!!) x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gladly... Next line is...

Then to Novia Scotia
Is where they have been!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lilly had her first outing with Equafleece today... It wasn't really muddy but I wanted to see how she tolerates it anyway once outside.

In fact, she was fine with it and happily ran around chasing things with her tail up!

I noticed there's a lot of static when taking it off though ... but she is lovely and clean for a change


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks great - I'm sure that mine are comfy in their EF once it is on.... 
Can't say I've noticed static - probably because it has always been well earthed (muddied) while they are out.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

She looks fabulous. I've just ordered Bailey's today. Gone with the cobalt blue too, although I have taken that long to decide it is now out of stock. Should be here in 10 days hopefully.

I was advised 22" slim, hopefully should fit.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> She looks fabulous. I've just ordered Bailey's today. Gone with the cobalt blue too, although I have taken that long to decide it is now out of stock. Should be here in 10 days hopefully.
> 
> I was advised 22" slim, hopefully should fit.


This is the size we were advised too. We are still waiting, we are at about 2 weeks now. They must be busy!


----------

